# Party games



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Play Fear Factor and make them eat gross looking food, green jello & spinach for "pond slime", etc. There are a couple threads in here somewhere. Pin the name of a Halloween character (Dracula, Headless Horseman, etc) to each kid's back, and they have to ask "yes or no" questions to the others at the party to try and figure out who they are. At scouts our kids did a "stick story", where one girl put her hand on top of a stick, made up one line of a ghost story, and passed the stick on. The next girl had to put her hand directly below the girl before and add the next line. The girl whose hand ended up at the very bottom of the stick had to end the story. A dress up game is fun too, dig out a bunch of old clothes, wigs, masks, goofy socks, hats, hunting clothes, boots, etc. and put them all in a couple of pillow cases. Have the kids stand in a circle and play some scary music while they pass the bags. When the music stops, whoever is holding a bag has to reach in, pull something out, and put it on, whatever it is. Keep passing till the bags are empty. This can be so funny, I went to a bag sale at the thrift shop and found the ugliest, goofiest stuff there. The kids laughed and laughed and then wanted to play again.

Yagottawanna!


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

You can do a search through this forum. Search for games. I bet you will come up with some. I have seen lots of ideas throughout the site. -CC


----------



## rhia (Sep 10, 2004)

I am also having a fear factor party for the kids..... i have a large backyard, so we are doing it outside. Besides the fear factor games, we are going to have the kids play kick the can. This can be alot of fun, and with all the graveyard props i am going to have up, i imagine the kids will scare themselves as well as everyone else! lol..... then we are going to sit around the fire pit and roast marshmellows and tell ghost stories..... should be a blast! I want to do something for one of the fear factor games with oysters..... cause they are gross and slimey all by themselves [xx(].... but havent quite figured out what.....any ideas???

Deep in the mountains of Virginia, the mists roll in and settle, you hear things you cant explain, and see things you wished you hadn't. Voices of old echo thru the holler, and drift down to the living below. 
http://www.geocities.com/lady_rhia_va/mtns


http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10121


----------



## rhia (Sep 10, 2004)

hehehe just wanted to leave a recipe for one of my fear factor games......zombie vomit drink (pea baby food, canned peas slighty
mashed, coconut, and a few mashed up cherries) Nice and chunky,and very gross smelling..... mix it up to a milkshake consistancy

Deep in the mountains of Virginia, the mists roll in and settle, you hear things you cant explain, and see things you wished you hadn't. Voices of old echo thru the holler, and drift down to the living below. 
http://www.geocities.com/lady_rhia_va/mtns


http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10121


----------



## pad113 (Oct 20, 2004)

I was a girl scout leader for 25 years and had 5 different troops. My girls loved this game from the time they were 5 to ?. Its called Move One Space to the Left If.....

You make up a list before the party such as:

If you wear glasses
if your eyes are brown
If you are wearing earrings
If you have on shoes that tie
If you have braces
If you are wearing nail polish
If your eyes are blue
If you have braids in your hair
If you have on blue jeans
If you have buttons on your clothes
If you are having fun!

Ok you get the idea. Then you have the girls sit in a circle. They each have to have a starting point, marked by a label or piece of paper or something as the object is to be the first one back to your original seat.

Now they will end up sitting on each others laps and perhaps three people will be on one persons lap and thats what makes all the fun. Be prepared with lots of questions as they usually want to play this more than once.

P.S. Adults like this game too especially when its lots of single people.


----------



## Frankenstein Frit (Aug 26, 2005)

hey,
every year we have a ghost sucker hunt, where we get dum dum suckers, and tie tissue paper on them and put little eyes so they look like ghosts. we tie most of them with black ribbon but some we put other colors, and if u get a special ribbon color u get a special prize. depending on how many kids get the suckers accordingly. all u have to do is throw the suckers on the lawn before your ready for the game, when ur done hiding them let the kids run around looking for suckers. If u have a younger kid u can do 2 groups of sucker hunts. this game is a big hit at our halloweeen party.
i really suggest this game, hmm lemme think of any others...
sack races, where u pass the glowstick to the other kids in ur group
hmm, oh ya! bob for apples! everybody loves that game, last year we decided to take it to a new level, we would have the bucket with apples and water,and then after u get the apple theres a bucket with flower and mash mallows, this is really messy but fun, if u want to do this have the kidsdry off their face good before they go for the mashmallows, because it gets stuck to ur face and in ur mouth ur ears, nose, we hade kids coughing up flour for a couple days after the party
i have one more game suggestion- we havent done this one yet but it sounds fun, what u do is wash a bunch of t shirts and take them directly out of the washer and with out drying them and tie them in knots, then freeze them, when game time comes give each group of kids a tshirt and the first one to get it untied and on wins!
i hope i helped,
frit


----------

